# MONTERREY | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Monterrey Metro Switches to Biofuel*

*Monterrey, Mexico's metro to run on biofuel *

MONTERREY, Mexico, June 28, 2006 (AFP) - The Monterrey, Mexico metro will become the first subway system in Latin America to run on biofuel, Metrorrey director Rolando Valle announced. 

"We will set a historic milestone in public transport by having the first subway that runs on biogas energy, which is produced by controlled decomposition of organic waste," Valle told reporters Tuesday. 

He said the subway system in Mexico's third-largest city, serving 180,000 commuters a day, will switch over from electricity to biofuel for 82 percent of its energy needs, providing a savings of some 130,000 dollars per year (eight percent). 

Valle did not say when he expected the city's fuel switchover to take place.


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Weird...

Is the article about the subway system or the commuter rail?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Kudos to Monterrey Metro's switch to alternative enregy. It's a light rail metro.


----------



## allen.zimmermann (Aug 5, 2006)

switch over from electricity to biofuel? are they serious? are we sure this isn't a bad translation? the system is fully electrified with the electric power infrastructure now--probably suspended wire over the track; they would need all new rolling stock to do this--the easiest way to convert would simply be to change the way they generate the electrical power. check out the Calgary light rail, it is electrically powered but i've heard its all generated by a giant windfarm outside the city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It could be biofuel running the power plant that supplies electricity to the system.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

These thread is for information realated to the Metro & MetroBus of 
Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico. Alias (La Sultana Del Norte/Sultan of the North).










The map includes 3 services.
Monterrey Metro - 2 lines
Monterrey TransMetro - Unlimited lines (It's a bus type premetro used to bring people to the subway station.)
Monterrey MetroBus - 5 lines


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

The Monterrey Metro, officially known as Metrorrey has two lines with 32 stations.

Line 1, which opened on April 21, 1991 has 19 stations, runs through the center of the city from the north-west to the eastern part of the Monterrey Metropolitan Area. The line is 18.5 km long, runs parallel to the former 1887 Topo Chico tramline and is grade-separated as it runs on an elevated structure. A complete ride along this line takes about 27 minutes[citation needed]. Line 1 is linked to line 2 at Cuauhtémoc station, located downtown.

Line 2 has 13 stations and is also fully grade-separated, partially on an aerial structure and partially subterranean. The first six-station segment opened in 1994, was 4.5 km long and runs underground. Construction on a USD 200 million expansion of Line 2 began in August 2005. The first segment of the expansion opened in October 2007 and added an additional three stations to the line. The second segment of the expansion was inaugurated on October 9, 2008 by Nuevo León Governor Natividad González Parás and Mexican president Felipe Calderón and added an additional four stations to the line. This last segment runs on an aerial structure in the center of Avenida Universidad. The completed 12.5 km route runs from Sendero to the Macroplaza with a station at the Universidad Autónoma de Nuevo León.


































































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monterrey_Metro


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

There are plans for a "Line 3" of the Monterrey Metro. "Line 3" would have a length of 7.5 kilometres and a total of 9 stations, spanning from the Line 2 terminus at General Zaragoza northeast to Hospital Metropolitano, mostly on an elevated structure.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It seems like line 3 is just an extention of the existing line 2. Will the technology of the new line be that different so that they have to keep them as separated lines?


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> It seems like line 3 is just an extention of the existing line 2. Will the technology of the new line be that different so that they have to keep them as separated lines?


It will be segregated so you have to change trains. Here is a map of how line3 will look like.

[image]http://www.urbanrail.net/am/mony/monterrey-map.png[/image]


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe the two lines will cross as they're extended in different directions.


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

metro line 3


















stations


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...monterrey-metro-vehicle-deal.html?channel=542
> 
> *CAF seals Monterrey metro vehicle deal*
> Thursday, July 31, 2014
> ...


----------



## zakir500 (Aug 6, 2014)

It is the best system of buses and coming in Pakistan.


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

:cheers:



urbanfanatic said:


> 101324624
> 
> Video: ideacubica.com
> http://vimeo.com/101324624?from=outro-embed



salu2


----------



## vpalukuru (Aug 11, 2014)

When the 3rd line going to complete?


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

more pics



aerok13 said:


> El siguiente grupo de fotografías corresponde al viaducto elevado de L3 de Metrorrey. Las fotos fueron tomadas por mi esposa en dirección de sur a norte ayer domingo 10 de agosto.
> 
> 
> *Tramo J. Entre rampa y estación Santa Lucia.*
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^double post


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

more pic 



aerok13 said:


> Info. proporcionada por Concreto.acero
> 
> PUES, ASÍ ES COMO SE ESTA HACIENDO EN LOS CASI 300mts. DE TUNEL
> 
> ...



salu2


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Metrorrey Line 3 Stations. Part II*

Conchello Station

Platforms (2): 120m length, 4.4m width

Station Layout










Status sept. 7th











Félix U. Gómez Station

Platforms (2): 126m length, 5.4m width

Station Layout










Status sept. 7th










regards


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

aerok13 said:


> *Metrorrey Line 3 Stations. Part II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This section more slow...


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

aerok13 said:


>


Checking on Google SV, it seems that they had prepared pedestrian and rail connections since the construction of Line 1.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

xavi_mty said:


> This section more slow...


 The construction of FUG Station substructures for line 3 started on august 28 th.


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

line 1 station cuauhtemoc :booze:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Line 2, Zaragoza Station 



















Line 2, Padre Mier Station


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^A little bit bigger pictures would be great


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ line 1 station cuauhtemoc :cheers:




































line 1 station PALACIO FEDERAL(eloy cavazos)












































SALU2


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Line 2, Alameda Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Line 2, Niños Héroes Station











reference http://www.slideshare.net/fullscreen/MariaIsabelViteri/6882726-rizoma7enero-marzo2008/28


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Line 2, Niños Héroes Station










reference: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423128&page=92

Line 2, Universidad Station










reference: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423128&page=94


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

NL confía en labor legislativa conjunta para obtener más recursos del PEF
Trabajo de diputados federales de todos los partidos ha sido puntual, dijo el gobernador. 


Monterrey

El gobernador de Nuevo León, Rodrigo Medina de la Cruz, confía en todos los diputados federales, sin distinción de partidos, para que puedan conseguir más recursos federales y continuar con los proyectos programados.

Sin entrar en detalles de dónde conseguirán los fondos para el proyecto Monterrey VI y la Línea 3 del Metro, el mandatario estatal dijo que el Presupuesto de Egresos de la Federación (PEF) apenas es preliminar y esperarán hasta el final.

El estado espera recibir para el ejercicio de 2015 alrededor de 11 mil 500 millones de pesos, mientras que el proyecto actual contempla enviar únicamente 9 mil 100 millones de pesos.

"Gestionar para conseguir más de lo que se pueda, siempre ha sido un trabajo puntal de todos nosotros y de los diputados por Nuevo León que han hecho muy buena labor de todos los partidos, para que los proyectos del estado tengan un respaldo en el Presupuesto de Egresos de la Federación; apenas inicia la discusión de este paquete y Nuevo León va estar muy presente", dijo.

Luego de que la Federación enviara el PEF a la Cámara de Diputados el pasado fin de semana, se dio a conocer que Nuevo León tuvo una reducción de 13% en su monto correspondiente en comparación con los 10 mil 300 millones de pesos que recibió para el presente año.

En éste también se eliminó el Fondo de Pavimentación con el que los municipios habían obtenido recursos extraordinarios.



http://www.milenio.com/monterrey/buscan_recursos_PEF-recursos_federales_0_371362897.html


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

September 28th 2014 12:35

*Artistic Graffiti on Metro Stations *












http://www.telediario.mx/local/graffiti-artistico-llega-a-muros-del-metro


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

great video :cheers: :banana:


107517384



:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

*More Artistic Graffiti on Metro Stations*




HDP2012117870199 said:


>


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

From Info 7

* Line 3 Metrorrey tunnel*

see video on http://info7.mx/a/noticia/520987


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ FRIEND AEROK THAT KNOW DESIGN THE CARS OF LINE 3 

I HOPE DO NOT HAVE THE SAME DESIGN :lol:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I really don´t know; In CAF´s proposal there are some pics of cabin conduction design of the wagons. CAF also shows some permitted differences, one of them, is the vehicles length, 30,700 mm. Actual vehicles length is 29,560 mm.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

October 12th
.

* Violeta Station*





































* Los Ángeles Station*


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

^^great pics aerok 



sspixx said:


> De Facebook. El Usuario no especifica la Fecha en que tomo las Fotografias.
> pero la publicacion es de hoy


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

The following photos taken on November 23, 2014 correspond to the progress of the assembly capitals in Los Angeles, Ruiz Cortines and Violet stations.

*Loa Angeles Station *

At this station only has mounted one capital.










These pictures belong to other capitals that will mount. 



















*Ruiz Cortines station. *

In this station the concrete are filled on each capital on each column. Note that the capital of the end is longer. The reason is the increased of size of the plataform station. 





























The next two photos are of the shorter capital 



















*Violeta Station *

At this station you can see two capitals, also of different length, the reason is the same as the above. 




























Regads


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Trabajadores del Metro realizan paro de labores

Los inconformes se manifestaron en la estación Cuauhtémoc y provocaron la suspensión del servicio en la Línea 2; exigen prestaciones y mejores condiciones laborales. 

The subway workers perform work stoppage

The protesters marched in the Cuauhtémoc station and led to the suspension of service on line 2; they are demanding better working conditions and benefits.

http://www.milenio.com/region/prote...enden_servicio_linea_2_metro_0_419358140.html


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

According to statistics from INEGI the Metrorrey system shows an increase in the number of passengers carried during the first nine months of 2014 compared to 2013. 

Unit: Thousands of pesajeros 

Mes....................2013............2014...........Dif. % 
Enero................13,093.........13,200..........0.82
Febrero..............13,324.........13,362..........0.29
Marzo................13,731.........14,906..........8.56
Abril..................14,029.........13,625.........-2.88
Mayo.................14,546.........14,843..........2.04
Junio.................13,462.........13,779..........2.35
Julio..................13,860.........14,299..........3.17
Agosto...............14,817.........15,397..........3.91
Septiembre.........13,934.........14,925..........7.11
Octubre..............15,369............ND............-----
Noviembre..........14,327............ND............-----
Diciembre...........13,780............----...........-----


Source: http://www.inegi.org.mx/sistemas/bie...90&d1090#D1090 

As already mentioned in this thread, there is a marked difference in the number of passengers at peak periods. 

The high positive difference in March and negative in April was due to the Holy Week of 2013 was on March 24th to March 31th, The holy week of 2014 was on April 13th to April 20th. The vacation during holiday period were two weeks. 

From May to September has been increasing considerably the percentage of the previous year, especially in September. It may be the Ecovia effect, although so far only been linked to a station system. 

Continuing with some statistics Metrorrey System, continued growth in the number of passengers carried is observed. The following table contains the number of passengers in thousands per year. Consider that the L2 was expanded in October 2007 (3 stations) and October 2008 (4 stations).

2006 ........... 60275 
2007 ........... 66017 
2008 ........... 88348 
2009 ......... 136 620 
2010 ......... 146892 
2011 ......... 152996 
2012 ......... 156939 
2013.......... 168271 

The positive trend in the proportional increase surely could carry about 175 million passengers in 2014.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

skyfann said:


> The City should built a full metro.


The system is a full metro isn't it? They just happen to use the type of rolling stock that's common in many LRT systems.



Bronxwood said:


> Hmm may not be champs elysees but the massive viaducts of this metro make the area look much worse. I personally would not want to own a house or live anywhere near that thing.
> 
> New infrastructure should seek to improve an area, including its appearance. They do this well in other latin american countries like Brazil and Colombia where transportation projects usually involve beautification of poor or run down neighborhoods.
> 
> You would think they would learn from the planning mistakes of metrorrey line 1 but city planners and residents clearly dont give a damn about the image/aesthetics of their city. Almost like they're saying, "Oh well our city is already ugly so **** it".


Yes I agree it does look quite ugly, although to be fair, it's very difficult to make elevated systems attractive. The elevated parts of the Paris Metro and Copenhagen Metro look decent, but other than that I can't think of any elevated train structures that I feel actually look good.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Some pics. Tunnel Section






































Source: http://www.elnorte.com/aplicaciones/articulo/default.aspx?id=410457&v=2

Saludos


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

L3, Santa Lucia Station (Update)

En estas dos fotos publicadas por El Norte se observan 4 columnas semi-vaciadas (a un costado de la rampa demolida) seguramente para ser parte de la futura Estación Santa Lucia.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

trotamundos1 said:


> *L3 Up date From Conchello Station to F.U. Gomez Station*


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ hei aerok fuiste a la katty a comprar un pastel o que onda? :lol:

saludos


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

xavi_mty said:


> ^^ hei aerok fuiste a la katty a comprar un pastel o que onda? :lol:
> 
> saludos


Las fotos son de trotamundos, no mias. Pero estas si lo son.


*Los Ángeles Station L3. *

_Update december 19th, 2014_



























































































Saludos/Regards


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update December 19th 

*Ruiz Cortines Station*





























*Violeta Station *





































Saludos/Regards


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

December 30, 2014 










The underground viaduct Metro Line 3 has entered its final phase. The Ministry of Public Works of the State begins to finalize details for connecting the Zaragoza Station Line 2 with the new line of Collective Transport System Metrorrey. For weeks, engineers and surveyors working carefully into the corresponding holes to unite both tunnels. 











Currently, these tasks have already been completed and are only divided by a sheet of plywood timber that prevents the passage between the two sections, isolating the operations of Metro Line 2. 










The port area, site functioned as access to enter the machinery, materials and team then give way to the first excavations of the mining tunnel, slowly is closing to be filled again to finally apply concrete and stabilize the soil . 

Besides these works, the state agency also performs actions on other fronts as the intersection of Naranjo and Padre Mier streets, where carried out franco tunnel connection with drawer type tunnel. This situation remains closed the viability of this intersection. 


Since the details are ready to start the installation stage rails inside this underground section, same that is scheduled for late January. 


So far, the underground viaduct recorded an increase of 89 percent and is expected to be completed in full by March, the month in which also would be released roadways and properties found by the stroke of Line 3 Metro


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3 Update, 


*Los Angeles Station *





























*Ruiz Cortines Station* 











*Violeta Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update 

First rails on L3





































Sources: http://www.elnorte.com/aplicaciones/...?id=425684&v=2

http://elhorizonte.mx/a/noticia/5461...ea_3_del_metro


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update L3

jan 23th, 2015 at 1:02 am 















































https://obrasparanuevoleon.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/wp_20150119_13_48_02_pro.jpg?w=370&h=&crop=1[/IMG

Source: [url]https://obrasparanuevoleon.wordpress...gas-en-planta/[/url]


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update L3 jan 25th

*Hospital Metropiltano Station*

















































*Los Angeles Station*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Will the L3 have a separated service from L2? Won't they join these two lines and have a through service? I seems quite odd, as it could be one line.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Falubaz said:


> Will the L3 have a separated service from L2? Won't they join these two lines and have a through service? I seems quite odd, as it could be one line.


I really don't know. But the official name is L3. However, it is possible what you mention.

Regards from Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Render of Santa Lucia Station, Metrorrey - L3*










Source https://obrasparanuevoleon.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/fotos-rueda-de-prensa-2-febrero-2015.pdf


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

aerok ayer pase por el area de soriana los angeles y no se ve tan mal el aspecto del lugar con la estructura, esperemos quede como la extencion de la linea 2.


saludos


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Alejandrosky said:


> *Créditos a Oneshotphoto*


saludos


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Up date feb 8th

*Los Angeles Station L3.*














































Layout










*Ruiz Cortines Station L3*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

More pics

Update feb 8th


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Up date

Feb 15th


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

nician mantenimiento a vías del metro

Los trabajos de esmerilado y reperfilado se realizan con una máquina especial con la tecnología más avanzada
22/Feb/15 11:46
aumentar texto reducir texto
Share to Facebook 0 Share to Twitter 1
More... 0
Compartir Imprimir Comentarios Comentarios: 0
Zoom

Metrorrey inició los trabajos de mantenimiento al sistema de vías de la línea 1 y 2 del Metro. Foto: César Rojas
Info7 - Con una inversión de 25 millones de pesos, Metrorrey inició los trabajos de mantenimiento al sistema de vías de la línea 1 y 2 del Metro.

Javier de la Garza Vidal, Director de Metrorrey, explicó que los trabajos se realizarán en un periodo de cuatro meses con una máquina especial marca Harsco para retomar el perfil original de la vía.

"Consiste en una máquina de última generación cuyo primer trabajo es en Nuevo León antes de ser enviada a Asia para realizar labores posteriores, los trabajos se van a realizar de las 00:30 horas a las 04:00 horas para no afectar a las personas en horas laborales", indicó Garza Vidal.

El objetivo es darle a las vías el mantenimiento preventivo correspondiente para alargar la vida útil de los rieles.

La máquina especial de la empresa Ingeniería y Servicios Ferroviarios cuenta con las dimensiones similares a un vagón del Metro. 













http://info7.mx/a/noticia/554816/normal/lo_ultimo/10#commentsDiv


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

^^:cheers:





vito-corleone said:


> ^^^^
> VÍDEO DE TELEVISA MONTERREY.
> 
> * Realizan mantenimientos en Metrorrey *


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update L3

March 1st 2015











































































Source:https://obrasparanuevoleon.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/rueda-de-prensa-2-marzo-2015.pdf


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

More pics march 1st 2015

*Saction A*



















*Section B. Hospital Metropolitano Station to Los Angeles Station*. 




















*Section C. Los Angeles Station to Ruiz Cortines Station *




















*Section E. Violeta Station to Conchello Station. *


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update march 18th 2015

Viaduct Section J 









































































Source and video: http://www.info7.mx/a/noticia/561131


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3 

Update march 22th 2015.

*Hospital Metropolitano Station*























































*Los Angeles Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

More pics

March 22th 2015

* Violeta Station*























































* Félix U. Gómez Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

More pics update march 22th 2015 

*Section A* 





































*Section B*. Hospital Metropolitano Station to Los Angeles Station














































*Section C* Los Angeles Station to Ruiz Cortines Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

More pics 

March 22th 2015

Metrorrey L3

*Section D*. Ruiz Cortines Station to Violeta Station﻿










*Section E*. Violeta Station to Conchello Station 






































*Section J* Santa Lucia Station to tunnel 
































































source of this picture http://elhorizonte.mx/a/noticia/561371


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update April 5th 2015
Avances en las estaciones 
*
Hospital Metropolitano Station*





























*Los Angeles Station*






































Saludos


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

..



ricardogz10 said:


> 125191063


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

Metrorrey L3

may 8th 2015

*section H. Adolfo Prieto Station to Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

Metrorrey L3

* Section J J. Santa Lucia Station to tunnel*


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

update metro line 3 from mexican forum



aerok13 said:


> Otro grupo de fotos donde se muestran novedades en algunos de los tramos del viaducto elevado de la L3
> 
> *Tramo J. Entre E. Santa Lucia y el túnel *
> 
> ...


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update June |st 2015

L3 Section H


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

More pics

Metrorrey L3


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update, June 5th 2015

*Viaduct Section B *

East side



















West side 



















Saludos


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update

June 12th 2015

*Santa Lucia Station*. 









































































Saludos


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

...



xavi_mty said:


> ^^ estas fotos las tome hace dos semanas aerok son de la misma estacion
> 
> super lentos :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Video & pics. Los Angeles Station.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUAF55KlrOg


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update July, 19th, 2015


*Section A. *






































*Section B. Hospital Metropolitano Station to Los Angeles Station*


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks a lot nicer once they paint the beams.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey update july 28th, 2015


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Los Angeles Station

:cheers: 











SALUDOS

https://www.facebook.com/Obraspubli...5003609542924/938012242908720/?type=1&theater


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update Aug 5th 2015

Santa Lucia Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey, aug. 25th 2015

L3, Section H, Adolfo Prieto Station-Santa Lucia Station.


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

....



xavi_mty said:


> Hasta el momento no se reportaron heridos, solamente el susto y molestias entre los usuarios
> 
> Monterrey.- Alrededor de las 19:30 horas uno de los vagones de la Línea 1 de Metrorrey se descarrilo cuando estaba por llegar a la estación Talleres, en el área de San Bernabé, al poniente de Monterrey.
> 
> ...


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey 

Sept 6th 2015


Interconnection viaduct L3-L1


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Hospital Metropolitano Station

Sept 12 2015


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

Los Angeles Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Violeta Station










Air view pubished by Secretaria de Obras Públicas del Estado de Nuevo Leon 

My own pics:


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

........


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^It's the same pictures, which you can see in post above you, theArq100. And aerok13, thank you for keeping thread updated


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey, L3. 

*Section C. Los Angeles Station to Ruiz Cortines Station*










*Section D. Ruiz Cortines Station – Violeta Station*



















*Section E. Violeta Station to Conchello Station.* 





























Air view pubished by Secretaria de Obras Públicas del Estado de Nuevo Leon 

*Section F. Conchello Station – Felix U. Gomez[ Station *


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey 

Sept 23th 2015

Interconnection viaduct L1-L3

Conection with L3























































Conection with L1.





































Regards


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Por más de dos años, la calle Padre Mier permaneció cerrada por las obras de la Línea 3 del Metro; sin embargo, este viernes se reabre el acceso directo de Constitución, pero ahora en una versión corregida y aumentada. Es decir, con más espacios laterales.

“La obra se entrega con mejoras, por ejemplo, con la ampliación de cajones de estacionamiento para quienes viven en los Condominios Constitución”, explicó Luis Gerardo Marroquín Salazar, secretario de Obras Públicas del Estado.

Por otro lado, el funcionario reveló que el retraso por la construcción de los vagones para esta línea podría generar un costo más que no se tenía considerado, ya que esto retrasaría también la colocación de la señalización, la cual está a cargo de la empresa Siemens.

Por otro lado, al hablar de la deuda por más de 6 mil millones de pesos con la que deja a Metrorrey al terminar su Gobierno, Rodrigo Medina intentó minimizar el hecho al argumentar que “siempre se requerirán recursos”.

“Siempre va a haber un requerimiento de recursos, año con año, para el mantenimiento de los distintos programas. Esto no termina, no es una situación en la que si se requieren 2 mil millones o mil o seis mil millones, ya se concluye, no. Se van requiriendo durante el transcurso de la vida de las instituciones y, en este caso particular, de la del Metro”, expresó el mandatario estatal.

Recordó además que la construcción de la Línea 3 del Metro es una obra del presidente Enrique Peña Nieto, y éste se comprometió a terminarla durante su sexenio.

El dato
6 mil 378 millones de pesos es la cantidad que se requiere, tanto para terminar la Línea 3 del Metro, como para darle mantenimiento a las Líneas 1 y 2.

http://www.publimetro.com.mx/notici...etro-y-amplian-su-espacio/moir!VPwwjlWyeyq1s/


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, Update

Sept 23th 2015

Santa Lucia Station to Zaragoza Station (L2). 

North-South view 










East-west views.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Sept 25th 2015

*Section F. Conchello Station to Félix U. Gómez Station*



















*Section G. Félix U. Gómez Station to Adolfo Prieto Station.*





























*Section H. Adolfo Prieto Station to Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Sept 25th 2015 

*SectionB. Hospital Metropolitano Station - Los Angeles Station.*


































































*Section C. Los Angeles Station - Ruiz Cortines Station*

north-south view










*Section D. Ruiz Cortines Station - Violeta Station*

south-north views


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3 Update

Sept 25th 2015

*Section E Violeta Station to Conchello Station.*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, Update L3

Sept 29th 2015

*Conchello Station*





































*Adolfo Prieto Station*




























* Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, Update

Oct 4th, 2015

Santa Lucia Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update

Oct, 5th, 2015

Los Angeles Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey

Oct 8th, 2015

Santa Lucia Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Conchello Station

Update

Oct 15th, 2015, 15:00 hrs

























































Few hours later:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update: Oct 15th, 2915

Section E: Violeta Station to Conchello Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update oct 23 th, 2015

Section A

north- south views.



















South-north views



















*Sección B. Hospital Metropolitano Station to Los Ángeles Station *

South-north views



















North- south views





































*Section C. Los Ángeles Station to Ruiz Cortines Station.* 

North-south views




























West-east view


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

.

*Hospital Metropolitano Station.*
























































*Los Angeles Station*




















* Ruiz Cortines Station.*






































* Conchello Station,*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey, L3

*Viaduct sections A, B and C *










Section C



















Sections D, E and F. 










Section D. 




















﻿Section E. 
































































Section F. 















































Conchello Station.










Sections G, H and J 










Section G. 

Next F.U.G. Station



















Next A.P. Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

* Hospital Metropolitano Station.*




























*Los Ángeles Station*



















































































* Conchello Station*



















*Félix U. Gómez Station*










Southern area 



















*Adolfo Prieto Station*








.











*Santa Lucia Station*



















[


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey. 

Update, Nov. 17th, 2015

[B Section E Violeta Station - Conchello Station[/B]


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, Update

Nov. 17th, 2015

*Section F. Conchello Station - Felix U. Gomez Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

*Conchello Station*










*Félix U. Gómez Station* 










Nothern side





































Southern side


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Monterrey

Update

Nov. 26th 2015

*Actualización en algunas de las futuras estaciones de Metrorrey*

*Félix U. Gómez Station*

Southern area























































*Adolfo Prieto Station*




























*Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey 

Update 

L3, Section G










Faltan solo detalles en las trabes montadas recientemente en las proximidades a la Estación Felix U. Gómez. 




























South - North Views


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update

L3, Section H


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey 

L3, Section J


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

UPDATE

Dec 5th 2015

Viaduct. Sections A, B & C.










*Section A.*



















*Section B*



















Under Los Angeles Station




















*Section C*



















(to be continue)


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update L3

Dec 5th 2015


_ Viaduct. Sections D, E & F. _










*Section D *




















South- north view 










*Section E* 


































































*Section F*



















South-North view










Interc. L1-L3 




























(to be continue)


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update Dec 5th 2015 

_Viaduct Sections G, H & J _










*Section G *















































*Section H *






































*Section J*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update 

Dec 10th 2015

Section L1-L3


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update, Dec 12th 2015

Installation of overhead catenary system in several sections of the new line

*Section A. Shunting*





































*Section B. Hospital Metropolitano Station - Los Ángeles Station.*






































*Section C. Los Ángeles Station-Ruiz Cortines Station.*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update

Jan 10th 2016

Installation of overhead catenary system in Section A. Shunting


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update Jan 10th, 2016

Installation of overhead catenary system

*Hospital Metropolitano Station*.














































*Los Angeles Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update Jan 10th 2016

Installation of overhead catenary system

Section B Hospital Metropolitano Station to Los Angeles Station.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey, L3

Update Jan 10th 2016 (Cont.)

Installation of overhead catenary system

*Section C. Los Angeles Station to Ruiz Cortines Station.*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Update

Felix U. Gomez Station

North section








Sección norte 























































South section


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

:cheers



xavi_mty said:


> fotos de ayer casi no se ve movimiento de trabajadores hno:
> 
> ESTACION LOS ANGELES
> 
> ...


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update Jan 21th 2016

Interconnection L1-L3

Avances al 21 de enero en la construcción de la interconexión entre las líneas 1 y 3


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

METRORREY, L3

Update Jan 21th 2016

Adolfo¨Prieto Station


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a shame the planners did not give much thought into how this metro would visually affect/detract from the surrounding neighborhood. It has got to be the worst modern metro design I have ever seen built in the modern age. 

Quite enfuriating that planners get away with this kind of poor design. This is exactly why it's important to have community input and design guidelines in place. Say what you will but I would prefer no metro than to have this thing built in my city. This is why we need a bit of NIMBYISM, to prevent urban planning mistakes as these.


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

METRORREY LINE 2 :cheers:



Avolar Alto said:


> video de ampliacion linea 2 metrorrey hecho por frodo gacor


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L3

Updatew

Jan 31th 2016

Installation of overhead catenary system 

Section B. 





































Section D.


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

*REGINA STATION*

METRORREY LINEA 2


Fermin Tellez said:


> aquí les dejo los primeros 10 minutos del programa "Portugal" de TVNL que ahora entrevista al Ing. Rolando Valle Favela Director de Metrorrey












https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estación_de_Regina_(Metrorrey)


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Bronxwood said:


> It's a shame the planners did not give much thought into how this metro would visually affect/detract from the surrounding neighborhood. It has got to be the worst modern metro design I have ever seen built in the modern age.
> 
> Quite enfuriating that planners get away with this kind of poor design. This is exactly why it's important to have community input and design guidelines in place. Say what you will but I would prefer no metro than to have this thing built in my city. This is why we need a bit of NIMBYISM, to prevent urban planning mistakes as these.


People will be too busy riding it to care what it looks like :cheers:

It's sort of ugly, but so is everything else. Maybe in the future the city could improve the streets with more trees and things.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Bronxwood said:


> It's a shame the planners did not give much thought into how this metro would visually affect/detract from the surrounding neighborhood. It has got to be the worst modern metro design I have ever seen built in the modern age.
> 
> Quite enfuriating that planners get away with this kind of poor design. This is exactly why it's important to have community input and design guidelines in place. Say what you will but I would prefer no metro than to have this thing built in my city. This is why we need a bit of NIMBYISM, to prevent urban planning mistakes as these.


Well, it's true and a bit sad. Especially for us that enjoy elegance in architecture. However it's much more important to get transit systems up and running in order to limit other more damaging problems. When peoples basic needs are met they can pay attention more other issues.

(And when discussing elegance, check out Monterrey's wonderful brutalist train station: https://goo.gl/maps/8iuZzWDHf7k)


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Feb 11 2016

Adolfo Prieto Satation

(Paint effect pics)


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey. Update

Overhead catenary system Line 2/3
.
*Section H. Adolfo Prieto Station to Santa Lucía Station*





































*Section J. Close to Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

More pics of the overhead catenary system Metrorrey L2/3

Section H. Adolfo Prieto Station-Santa Lucia Station


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey L2/3

Some night views.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

How look the undergroundstations?

Is Monterrey safe?

I would like to visit this beautiful place


----------



## superscrapermaniac (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes it looks is very beautiful but im scared about visiting it because i do not know if it is safe or not...


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

This place is safe. It is visited by many people from my country and around the world. The pictures were taken on saturday around 10:00 pm. There were a lot of people walking and tacking pictures of the channel and the park around it.

If you want visit my city, I can tell you how to get there.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

From Galería Fotográfica 2016 & 2017











Credit to Aissé González


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Parque Fundidora, Arena Monterrey, Metrorrey L1 and some of the factories that are part of Monterrey history










Source: https://www.facebook.com/JaimeRodri...659740767219/1139725826093935/?type=3&theater

Saludos


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Structure of elevated Metrorrey L2 Stations.














































Sources: http://www.birdair.com/projects?&&&&&state=All&keys=&page=10

http://www.birdair.com/projects/metrorrey-station

Update of L2/3 Santa Lucia Station










Render


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

aerok13 said:


> Update of L2/3 Santa Lucia Station


Thank you for all these updates on the Monterrey metro!

One question - will Santa Lucía be on both L2 and L3? I thought interchange between these two metro lines would be at General I. Zaragoza


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Thank you for all these updates on the Monterrey metro!
> 
> One question - will Santa Lucía be on both L2 and L3? I thought interchange between these two metro lines would be at General I. Zaragoza


On this phase of the project, Santa Lucia and the rest of the new stations will be an extension of L2. On the future phase, Santa Lucia will be a terminal of L2 and part of L3. The rest of the new stations will be part of L3, that will be extended to the north and south.






























Shunting of L2 wiil be between Santa Lucia and Adolfo Prieto Stations


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Oct 21th 2016

Overhead catenary system on section J, Santa Lucia Station- Tunnel


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

The Photoquality is not so good.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L2/3 

Credit to Jesus Laboy

Source:https://www.facebook.com/vicraya2?ref=hl


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Concludes maintenance work on Line 2 of Metrorrey

Concluye trabajos de mantenimiento en Línea 2 de Metrorrey


Las estaciones Alameda, Fundadores, Zaragoza y Padre Mier permanecieron cerradas los últimos dos domingos, lo que afectó a unos 120 mil usuarios de esa línea en esos días.













Metrorrey carried out preventive maintenance works on Line 2 this Sunday to keep the public transport system in line with the safety standards required by users.
During this day, workers dismantled a stretch of tracks that fulfilled their useful life, placed the new rails, aligned them and welded them until they were installed.
Due to these tasks, the Alameda, Fundadores, Zaragoza and Padre Mier stations, of Line 2, were out of operations.
The service in these stations will work tomorrow starting at 5:00 am, in its usual operation.
Work will continue on Sunday 23, so Metrorrey calls on users to take the necessary provisions for the closure that will be applied to the same four stations of Line 2.
The Metrorrey System offers an apology for the inconveniences that these jobs generate to the passengers, nevertheless the objective is to provide each time a better service with the highest levels of security.



MONTERREY, NUEVO LEÓN.- El Sistema de Transporte Colectivo Metrorrey informó que concluyó trabajos de mantenimientos en la vía de la Línea 2, desde la estación Alameda a la de Zaragoza, en el centro de la ciudad, por lo que fue abierto el servicio en ese tramo.

Refirió que las estaciones Alameda, Fundadores, Zaragoza y Padre Mier permanecieron cerradas los últimos dos domingos, lo que afectó a unos 120 mil usuarios de esa línea en esos días.

El servicio se suspendió en ese sector, a fin de brindar seguridad tanto a los usuarios como al personal que realizaba las acciones de mantenimiento, remarcó la dependencia, al precisar que el servicio se reinició desde las 05:00 horas de este lunes, en su hora habitual.

“El cierre de las estaciones permitió la realización de trabajos para el reemplazo de las dos vías dobles, pues su vida útil ya concluyó y el compromiso de Metrorrey, es mantener sus servicios con la seguridad que hasta el momento ha ofrecido a los usuarios”, apuntó.












http://www.posta.com.mx/nuevo-leon/concluye-trabajos-de-mantenimiento-en-linea-2-de-metrorrey


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I was informed through SSC Monterrey that Fermin Tellez passed away a couple of days ago. May he rest in peace, one of our best urban journalist whom I didn’t have the honor to meet personally, but I would be glad to know.

As a humble respect to this great man and some of his best publications I have copy some of them. 









Metrorrey en la estación Niños Héroes









Metrorrey en la estación Sendero









Metrorrey en la estación Y griega









Estación Universidad de Metrorrey


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

TRAM AV PINO SUAREZ 










AYER Y HOY 












SALUDOS


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Metrorrey

Línea 1, dirección Talleres - Exposición

estacion HOSPITAL








:cheers:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

From Pabellón M (Monterrey)

*Part of Metrorrey L2/3*










Credit to yuki nom ichi


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey

Update 

Avances en las estaciones de la L2/3 de Metrorrey al 8 de enero del 2017

*
Estación Hospital Metropolitano*



















*Estación Los Ángeles



















Estación Ruiz Cortines



















Estación Violeta



















Estación Conchello



















Estación Félix U. Gómez










Estación Adolfo Prieto



















Estación Santa Lucia*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update 

*Santa Lucia Station*














































East access










West access


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Line 2/3 Section B










source: http://www.milenio.com/region/san_p...ano-metrorey-congreso_local_0_1070292979.html


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

*Los Angeles Station*




























West access
































































East access


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey



* Conchello Station*

East access 















































*Hospital Metropolitano Station*

East access



















West access


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

xavi_mty said:


> Lo que fue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saludoss:cheers:


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Los Angeles Station

West access


















































































East access


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Dec 10th 2017

* Los Angeles Station*

* West access*

Hasta hoy este es el más avanzado de todos los accesos en esta línea.





































































































*East Access*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update dec 23 2017

L2/3 Los Angeles Station

West access


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

Dec 23 2017 

*Ruiz Cortines Station*

West access














































East access





































*
Conchello Station. East access*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey L2/3

[BHospital Metropolitano Station



















Los Angeles Station



















Ruiz Cortines Statiom























































Violeta Station











Conchello Station




















Felix U. Gomez Station
[/B]


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update

Metrorrey. Hospital Metropolitano Station

West access















































Shunting area


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey

Los Angeles Station. West access


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey. Los Angeles Station

East access
































































Advances in lobby


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey L2/3
*
Update in some stations access*

Jan 27th 2018


*Adolfo Prieto Station. West access.*














































*Conchello. East access.*










Entre el vestíbulo y el andén del extremo norte, ya se montó la armadura que soportará la escalera fija.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Up date Metrorrey

*Santa Lucia Station*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Up date Metrorrey L-2

Padre Mier Station*

Ubicación: Padre Mier y Juárez

Diseño arquitectónico: Juan Luis Talamantes


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Are the trains the same type as in Guadalajara?


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Falubaz said:


> Are the trains the same type as in Guadalajara?


Yes, but Monterrey's wagons a cabin was eliminated to gain more passengers capacity.


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update Metrorrey L2

*Fundadores Station (cont.)*


----------



## aerok13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Metrorrey Update

*Hospital Metropolitano Station*

East access























































West access


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Metalurgia linea 3 metro en la calle José Angel Conchello





Estación Metalurgia linea 3 metro en la Av. Félix U. Gómez del lado izquierda


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Metalurgia linea 3 metro en la Av. Félix U. Gómez del lado derecho 

   

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Estación Metalurgia linea 3 metro en la Av. Félix U. Gómez 2366 antes llegar a la calle José Angel Conchello


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la Avenida Cristóbal Colón


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la Calle Joaquín G. Leal Nte y reforma con esquina Avenida Cristóbal Colón


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la Calle Joaquín G. Leal norte, antes llegar Avenida Cristóbal Colón





_________________________________________________________________

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la Avenida Félix Uresti Gómez antes llegar Avenida Cristóbal Colón


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la AV, Félix Uresti Gómez del lado izquierda la conexión 1 y 3 





______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Estación Félix U. Gómez linea 3 metro y se conecta con la linea 1 metro estación Félix U. Gómez en la AV, Félix Uresti Gómez del lado derecho y escaleras eléctricas


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Colonia Obrera linea 3 metro en la AV. Félix U. Gómez lado derecho con esquina la calle Adolfo Prieto lado derecho 



______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Estación Colonia Obrera linea 3 metro en la AV. Félix U. Gómez lado derecho


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estación Colonia Obrera linea 3 metro en la AV. Félix U. Gómez lado derecho con esquina la calle Adolfo Prieto lado izquierdo


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estacion santa lucia linea 3 metro en la AV. Félix U. Gómez puente peatonal se ve los dos lados


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Estacion santa lucia linea 3 metro en la AV. Félix U. Gómez lado izquierdo entrada HOSPITAL GENERAL DE ZONA N33


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

xavi_mty said:


> aqui el video en el min. 19:00 esta lo interesante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

xavi_mty said:


> Avanza el proyecto del tren ligero en Nuevo León
> La SCT publicó el convenio que da "luz verde"
> 
> para los estudios del proyecto así como las gestiones para el financiamiento
> ...


SALUDOSSS


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

*]PIMERA ETAPA, EN 2021 Nuevo León espera contar en 2021 con la primera etapa de un tren ligero que operará sobre 62 kilómetros vías ferroviarias y conectará desde el municipio de García hasta el Aeropuerto de Monterrey, con una inversión de 13 mil millones de pesos. López Obrador, acompañado de Javier Jiménez Espriú, secretario de Comunicaciones y Transportes, y del gobernador Jaime Rodríguez Calderón, firmó el convenio para fortalecer el Sistema Integral de Movilidad Metropolitana, que buscará conectar con los viaductos de las líneas 1, 2 y 3 del Metro y Ecovía. El proyecto busca mover a por lo menos a 850 mil posibles pasajeros de los 11 millones de pasajeros que utilizan el aeropuerto. El tren ligero alcanzará una velocidad entre 40 y 55 kilómetros por hora, con paradas en 27 estaciones, dos terminales y tres de interferencia intermodal de transbordo. El proyecto de movilidad cruzará por los municipios de Apodaca, Monterrey, San Nicolás de los Garza, San Pedro Garza García, Santa Catarina y García. Jiménez Espriú destacó que la liberación de los 172 kilómetros de vías férreas permitirá además sacar de la circulación 19 de 29 trenes de carga que cruzan por el área metropolitana. También se incluye la conclusión de 21 kilómetros del libramiento Monterrey y 18 kilómetros del libramiento Lobos-San Juan, que presenta un avance de 73 por ciento. “Seguirán pasando trenes que abastecen empresas, pero buscarán horarios en los que puedan circular. Además, con el fin de armonizar el tren de carga y de pasajeros, será más barato usar un kilómetro de tren ligero que de Metro”, dijo El Bronco.


Y ADEMÁS AVANZAN ESTUDIOS COSTO-BENEFICIO Manuel Vital, secretario de Desarrollo Sustentable de Nuevo León, informó que el transporte de pasajeros se identificó como un detonante económico regional y esperan 250 mil usuarios en la primera etapa, pero aún no hay precio del boleto, ya que están en la fase de estudios de costo-beneficio. “En la primera etapa se inicia con las ingenierías con recursos federales, con un asignación especial de 200 millones de pesos”. Dijo que la visión es a largo plazo y contempla la reubicación de patios ferroviarios y se estima la construcción de una vía alterna para el tráfico del tren ligero. 

PRIMERA ETAPA, EN 2021 Nuevo León espera contar en 2021 con la primera etapa de un tren ligero que operará sobre 62 kilómetros vías ferroviarias y conectará desde el municipio de García hasta el Aeropuerto de Monterrey, con una inversión de 13 mil millones de pesos. López Obrador, acompañado de Javier Jiménez Espriú, secretario de Comunicaciones y Transportes, y del gobernador Jaime Rodríguez Calderón, firmó el convenio para fortalecer el Sistema Integral de Movilidad Metropolitana, que buscará conectar con los viaductos de las líneas 1, 2 y 3 del Metro y Ecovía. El proyecto busca mover a por lo menos a 850 mil posibles pasajeros de los 11 millones de pasajeros que utilizan el aeropuerto. El tren ligero alcanzará una velocidad entre 40 y 55 kilómetros por hora, con paradas en 27 estaciones, dos terminales y tres de interferencia intermodal de transbordo. El proyecto de movilidad cruzará por los municipios de Apodaca, Monterrey, San Nicolás de los Garza, San Pedro Garza García, Santa Catarina y García. Jiménez Espriú destacó que la liberación de los 172 kilómetros de vías férreas permitirá además sacar de la circulación 19 de 29 trenes de carga que cruzan por el área metropolitana. También se incluye la conclusión de 21 kilómetros del libramiento Monterrey y 18 kilómetros del https://www.milenio.com/politica/amlo-bronco-acuerdan-impulsar-planes-movilidad*

https://www.milenio.com/politica/amlo-bronco-acuerdan-impulsar-planes-movilidad


:cheers:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Metrorrey's Fleet to Expand by 50 Trains in 2021*

It was announced last October that Monterrey's Metro has acquired 24 trains from Frankfurt's U-Bahn. Talbot Services, based in Germany, has been awarded the €40 million contract, and the 40-year-old Düwag trains will be renovated for use on the Metrorrey for at least another 20 years. The first two trains will be shipped to Mexico in August 2020, and Talbot Services expects to ship the last vehicle by September 2021.

Also, it was announced last December that Metrorrey has awarded CRRC a contract to supply 26 metro trains for operation on Lines 1, 2 and 3. Those are expected to be delivered by 2021, as well.

I first heard about both of these orders on RailJournal.com.

Another source for the former Frankfurt U-Bahn trains order: Urban Transport Magazine (in German)


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

Video sobre la linea 3 que ya esta terminada, faltan los vagones de CRRC que llegarian en Febrero 2021








saludos


----------



## Pascucci (Jul 7, 2020)

Monterrey metro line 3 its finished but will open next year when the new trains arrive



xavi_mty said:


> Terminada pero no se tienen vagones para operarla, los de CRRC llegan en 2021, los alemanes reconstruidos no se la fecha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Monterrey commuter rail study


MEXICO: The state of Nuevo León's strategic projects agency FIDEPROES has awarded SENER Engineering a contract to undertake technical studies for a proposed commuter rail service linking Mariano Escobedo Airport and García in the Monterrey area. This would use 62 km of existing tracks and serve...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

* 
Se espera que lleguen los vagones a la entidad aproximadamente en un mes y medio y comenzaría a operar en febrero del 2021 *


*Monterrey.- *La línea tres del metro en *Monterrey* ya está lista, solo faltan los *vagones* y este será el modelo que circulará en la obra que comenzó a construirse en octubre del año 2013. 


Son 50 *vagones* los que se compraron, sin embargo, no se especificó cuántos estarían llegando de septiembre a noviembre.

"La idea es que tengamos unos de Alemania y otros de China, en este momento no tengo el dato, pero creo que vamos a tener en principio suficientes para echar a volar la *línea 3 del metro*.




"El resto de los *vagones* es para ampliar la línea 1 y la línea 2 del metro, en total de los *vagones* comprados fueron 50 *vagones*, que eso va a multiplicar al 100 por ciento", expresó el gobernador Jaime Rodríguez.

















Estos serán los vagones de la línea 3 en Monterrey


Se espera que lleguen los vagones a la entidad aproximadamente en un mes y medio y comenzaría a operar en febrero del 2021




abcnoticias.mx




















saludos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China to export light rail trains to Mexico *
Xinhua _Excerpt_
Oct 30, 2020

A light rail train that will be exported to Mexico has rolled off the assembly line in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province.

The train, which has been produced by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., is one of the 26 light rail trains the company will make for the export. They will be the first export of Chinese rail transit equipment to Mexico.

With a design speed of 80 km per hour, the train is 29.5 meters long and 2.69 meters wide and can carry 355 passengers. It will ply in three lines of the light rail system in the Mexican city of Monterrey.

More : China to export light rail trains to Mexico - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## xavi_mty (Apr 29, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322099562832568322


----------

